# DTV Transition Coupons already for sale....



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

It never surprises me on how stupid some crooks are....

(redacted url)

(redacted url)


Those coupons have ID numbers everywhere. When they are redeemed, the dealer has to enter the numbers into the dtv2009 website.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

(redacted url)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Why would anyone in their right mind pay for these coupons? The only reason they are worth having is because of being free... if you pay for them, you are negating the whole point.

Would anyone pay $1 to get a $1 off coupon at McDonald's?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can see this becoming a more relevant problem once the coupons are done being distributed by the government.

It clearly says on the coupon "not for resale" so I hope someone does something about this.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Would anyone pay $1 to get a $1 off coupon at McDonald's?


the number of people who would pay $2.00 might amaze you

We are not even counting the number who would buy it for $.01 then turn around and pay $4.85 for shipping.

As PT Barnum once said, "there is a sucker born every minute"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Craigslist items have been removed. Of course EBay makes it nearly impossible to report them so they will probably stay there. Ebay gets worse everytime I go there. I'm done with them.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The coupons say on the back that it is illegal to sell them or otherwise exchange them for cash.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Our forum rules do not allow links to auctions, or posts offering illegal services or goods. URLs posted here have been removed. The discussion may continue, but please do not link to outside auctions or sales.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Tis a shame someone would sell these. That said, this is America: "If you nail two things together that have never been nailed together before . . . some shmuck will buy it from you." (George Carlin, humorist [which means you think while you laugh])


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Our forum rules do not allow links to auctions, or posts offering illegal services or goods. URLs posted here have been removed. The discussion may continue, but please do not link to outside auctions or sales.


Ah, sorry bout that.... makes sense though.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The coupons say on the back that it is illegal to sell them or otherwise exchange them for cash.


Why sell the coupons? Exchange your coupons for two $40.00 converters, then sell the converters in the sealed boxes. Nothing illegal about that. The coupon program is going to be expanded to an unlimited number so that everyone who wants two will be able to get them. (No proof on that yet but it's coming)


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

samhevener said:


> The coupon program is going to be expanded to an unlimited number so that everyone who wants two will be able to get them. (No proof on that yet but it's coming)


Do you have a source of information?

Or, is this just your opinion?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Do you have a source of information?


:lol: That's laughable. I'm going to assume your question is rhetorical. Has Sam had a source for any of his doomsday scenarios? It's all conjecture.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Here in Wisconsin, vehicle registration just went up to $75. There was a story on TV about the "black market" for stolen registration stickers. Some poor folks were on camera showing that the crooks tore off the entire right side of their license plate to get the sticker!

Why would "DTV Converter Box Coupons" be any different?

People are people everywhere in the US and any opportunity to make a buck is usually explored....and being illegal is not a deterrent.


----------

